# Richtig Minering betreiben



## Bullzyi (19. Dezember 2010)

hallo, und zwar habe ich heute meine ersten Runden in Tiefenheim gedreht.

Habe mit Gather runtergeladen und die vollständige Datenbank importiert. Lauft sehr gut.

Gibt es noch weitere Annehmlichkeiten wie man das BB effektiver betreiben kann ?

1.) Eine größere Mini Karte die ich auf dem Bildschirm herumziehen kann wie ich will.

2.) Eventuell  was sehr nice wäre ein akustisches Signal wenn eine Mine in meiner Nähe ist. Sobald ein gelbes Punkt auf der Minimap ist *bing**bing**bing**bing*. Natürlich nur wenns im legalen Rahmen ist.

3.) Gibt eventuell sonst etwas an das ich nicht gedacht habe ? cya


----------



## Tinkerballa (19. Dezember 2010)

Ja: Du könntest einen Bot für dich farmen lassen, dann brauchst du gleich garnichtsmehr zu tun 

Als ob Farmen jetzt sooooo schwer wäre, ehrlich mal...

Soll noch etwas von Tante Edith ausrichten: Först


----------



## sensêij1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

jetzt wo man eh Fliegen kann ist das Farmen ja ein Kinderspiel hab BB von 0 auf 525 in keinen 5h hochgeskillt




Kann dir höchstens Catogradher empfehlen (wenn es noch auf 4.03 läuft) da siehstdu wo du erze und alles andere schonmal gefunden hast


----------



## Grushdak (19. Dezember 2010)

> Richtig Minering betreiben


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Du mit Minering (^^) meinst ... (was soll das sein?)
Jedoch ist bei Bergbau das Einfachste; Mineraliensuche aktivieren , Gegenden abfliegen mit einem Blick auf die Minimap,
hoffen, daß noch kein anderer Spieler am Erz rumkackt - glücklich sein. 
...........................................................................
Gatherer habe ich schon vor langer Zeit runtergeschmissen, da es durch die schier endlosen Spawnpunkte zu ungenau und unübersichtlich wurde.
Blizzards Minimapanzeige ist sehr viel genauer bzw. überhaupt genau.

Kannst Dir ja n Minimapaddons holen (keine Ahnung ob z.B. Simple Minimap aktuell ist).
Jedenfalls konnte man da die Größe stufenlos skalieren.

greetz


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man nicht mal richtig Deutsch kann, sollte man es mit Englisch gar nicht erst probieren.

Carbonite könnte dir eine extra Karte zaubern und Erze, bzw. Kräuter blinken auf der Minimap. Aber um das Addon nur dafür zu missbrauchen ist es viel zu schade. Das kann noch so viel mehr. (QuestHelper, Routenplanung uvm.) Das ist aber nicht in Deutsch, sondern Englisch


----------



## Bullzyi (20. Dezember 2010)

frage 1 bis 3 noch aktuell. Vor allem ob ein Bing bing geht. danke cya


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Dezember 2010)

Nein geht nicht, gibts nicht. zu 1 und 3 habe ich ja was vorgeschlagen


----------



## Alpax (20. Dezember 2010)

Also ich farme Erze so, dass ich die Gebiete über Tage/Wochen weg abfarme und kucke, wo ich vermehrt Erze finde. Nach ein paar Tagen kristallisiert sich eine sogenannte Farmroute heraus ... maximale Ausbeute bei minimalem Zeitaufwand ... das einzige was nat. nervt ist, dass wenn man ein Erzvorkommen erspäht hat, (passiert mir oft) hinfliegt und eine Millisekunde bevor man draufhaut "erscheint" (phasing oder so) plötzlich ein anderer und hackt drauf rum ...

Aber Addons verfende ich - zumindest dafür - keine. Es gibt. nat ein paar Stellen die besonders lukrativ sind die ich jedoch hier aufgrund meines ausgeprägten Selbsterhaltungstriebes nicht grossartig herausposaunen möchte


----------

